# hi from WV



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

*more!*









6 year old saddle bred, of my mom's horses


















10 year old quarter horse, My step dads horse









Diablo, I think he is tennessee walker, he's my stepdads too. This pic was taken a few months after he got got him. He has put on more weight since then


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

*last ones!*









Velvet and her daughter Willowdeen. My mom named her, lol. I just call her willow









Velvet is a 5 year old tennesse walker and willow is about one year old now... I need to take some new pics. The Sire is Diablo


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

gorgous horse! all of them. Your very lucky. good luck with your studies!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Wow! Atticus is identical to my friend's horse Gloria! Except Gloria is a girl of course! Gorgeous horses you have!_


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

wow
all i have to say cute horses or what


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww so cute. I love willow's face!
Your family has very beautiful horses.


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

thank you!


----------

